# He just started acting crazy



## katie88p (Jun 15, 2014)

I just got my new hedgehog about 5 days ago. He is a little over a year old. He is still very scared and shy but i handle him a lot and he has been getting better. 

But earlier today after i gave him a bath and put him back in his house (which he was sleeping fine) i brought him a little bit of cut up bananas. I put a little piece on my finger which he ate, so i put another piece to see if he would eat it again but he wouldn't. He started going crazy running around his cage and biting at the blankets and scratching everywhere. He ran under his blankets and even tried to get out of his cage which he has never done before. I went to pick him up and he tried getting away from me and i put him on my bed and he was just running everywhere. Then i put him back in a different cage where is now sleeping fine. 

Why was he acting so weird? He has never acted this way these past 5 days. Did he not like the banana or what?


----------



## er111a (Mar 4, 2014)

Sounds like he was self-anointing.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Running around & biting blankets & scratching don't usually go with anointing in my mind. Usually the hedgies stay in one place & just twist around and such. But all of that sounds pretty strange...maybe a bad reaction to the banana or something? Have you tried giving him any other new treats & had him act that way? Perhaps he was just excited about it and looking for more? Or maybe something completely unrelated like a quill poking him that was fixed when you picked him back up? I'd at least be cautious if you give him banana again, and see if it gets the same reaction from him. You could also try a different treat and see if that gets the same reaction. Check him over as well & see if you can see anything off at all, like a quill poke or a bug bite.


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

I've had hedgehogs run around like you are describing, but it was when they were stressed. 
I agree that it doesn't sound like self-anointing. 
Did anything else happen besides giving him the banana?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Doesn't sound like annointing to me either. I agree with possibly a reaction to the banana or a quill poking him somewhere.


----------



## katie88p (Jun 15, 2014)

Nothing else happened. He hasn't done it since then but I did check him over right after and watched him after and I didn't see anything different. I gave him some mealworms and he loved them and I tried giving him some baby food which the breeder said some of her hedgehogs like but he didnt like it. He tried it and never tried it again. But he did not act crazy like that. I will not give him a banana for a while


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

A few people on here have mentioned that bananas haven't gone over well with their hedgies. Glad your little guy is back to normal!


----------

